# Turntex?



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Well it has been quite some time since I've posted here. I've only turned 5 pens all year, but am currently getting ready for the booming season coming our way  . I was going through all my supplies and wanted to order some stuff from Curtis but have been unable to pull up his website. Like I said, it's been almost a year and I know a lot can happen in between that amount of time. Can anyone direct me to some of his supplies, is his website down for construction, etc. ?

Thanks all!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

www.turntex.com

he just posted about 250 new blanks last night. I ordered a few and the site worked fine.

checked it just now and it's still there.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Huh. I've been trying that for a few days now and keep getting the same messege. I called my wife just now and she said she can't get the site to come up too.

Messege that comes up says this:

Most likely causes:

The website is under maintenance.
The website has a programming error
More information
This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.
For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.

I guess I'll try it on my home computer this evening and see if it comes up  ... was wanting to "oooo" and "aaahh" at work though.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, I had some "technical difficulties" with my website the last few days. I thought I had it straightened out last night and it was working when I went to bed but this morning, I was acting up again. I have temporarily disabled a file that was causing the issue and it is now working fine and should stay that way. Really sorry about that!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

better make sure I get the blanks I ordered.

I know where you live!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Sorry, I had some "technical difficulties" with my website the last few days. I thought I had it straightened out last night and it was working when I went to bed but this morning, I was acting up again. I have temporarily disabled a file that was causing the issue and it is now working fine and should stay that way. Really sorry about that!


It's okay Curtis, I understand... I just wanted to look at your stuff and was getting bummed thinking I had missed something and I would never get to turn anymore of your cactus blanks sad3sm .


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well shoot - now it seems like it's not working.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

It was down earlier...but opening fine right now...

Curtis...are all your blanks 13/16" ??


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, they are all 13/16.

I don't know what the hell is going on with my website. I thought I had it all figured out but it started acting up again today. I have been on the phone with the tech support folks at my host and they can not find anything wrong. I am about to pull my hair out! I have a message in to a fellow overseas who is the best I know of with this stuff. Hopefully he can help me out. I am really sorry for any problems but PLEASE don't give up on me!sad3sm


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Boy, Curtis! I just logged on specifically to look at your site and decided to stop here first, only to find it being discussed. Hope you get it solved soon. Technology is great, when it works...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Things are back up this morning. The "Juiced Up" blanks look good, too. I was tempted into buying a few to try out, soon as I can get back to making wood round.


----------

